# Khi lạc trôi giữa Paris thơ mộng



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (17 Tháng chín 2018)

Mình có hai người tình, người tình trẻ Maldives và một người tình già Europe phải thăm nom hàng năm! Tình trẻ đã đi thăm rồi thì tình già cũng không thể kém cạnh!!!Paris có gì vui? Những quán cafe nhiều màu sắc trên đường phố, đôi bờ sông Sein hay đơn giản chỉ là những nơi vắng bóng khách du lịch mà thôi...Có vài hình khoe chị em chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của Paris đây.


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (20 Tháng chín 2018)

em cũng có người tình tên europe. Vậy chị em mình là tình địch à )


----------



## Tống Thu Thủy (20 Tháng chín 2018)

chà hình chụp vào thời gian nào mà tiết trời đẹp thế chị nhỉ ?


----------



## Mai Thi (20 Tháng chín 2018)

đẹp quá nha, chụp bằng máy gì đó chị nhẩy


----------



## Queeni Quách (20 Tháng chín 2018)

mong mỏi trước h, tới tháng sau cũng được đặt chân lên đất paris, lên cung đô ánh sáng, hóng paris từng ngày đây. Tháng sau đi em đi tour pháp 6N5D, ở đây có chị nào chung chạ gì ko ạ ?


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (20 Tháng chín 2018)

paris thơ mộng và đẹp thì khỏi chê bai gì luôn. Nói thế thôi chứ mình chưa một lần được đi xa tới cỡ vậy


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (20 Tháng chín 2018)

Queeni Quách đã viết:


> mong mỏi trước h, tới tháng sau cũng được đặt chân lên đất paris, lên cung đô ánh sáng, hóng paris từng ngày đây. Tháng sau đi em đi tour pháp 6N5D, ở đây có chị nào chung chạ gì ko ạ ?


mẹ đi tour của tugo à, nghe thấy mọi người review về tour đó cũng nhiều lắm, mà chưa biết sao đây. Mẹ đi về revew tour với trai pháp cho chị em với nha


----------



## Mai Thi (20 Tháng chín 2018)

Một chút về Paris ko vội vàng ko hối hả cảm giác bình yên , một Paris tuyệt đẹp những kiến trúc ngắm ko biết chán đi ko biết mỏi chân ,


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (20 Tháng chín 2018)

Chào mọi người, nhóm mình có ai từng passport trắng chưa từng đi nước nào và xin visa vào Pháp đậu không ạ? Cho em xin kinh nghiệm với nhé.
Em đi hai vợ chồng, đều visa trắng. Em có thể chứng minh tài chính, công việc và có tài sản cố định


----------



## Đỗ Quỳnh Như (22 Tháng chín 2018)

đẹp quá thớt ơi.  ước j được đi châu âu 1 lần mà điều kiện lại không cho phép (


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (24 Tháng chín 2018)

Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy đã viết:


> Chào mọi người, nhóm mình có ai từng passport trắng chưa từng đi nước nào và xin visa vào Pháp đậu không ạ? Cho em xin kinh nghiệm với nhé.
> Em đi hai vợ chồng, đều visa trắng. Em có thể chứng minh tài chính, công việc và có tài sản cố định


Công việc ổn và tài chính mạnh có thể được bạn nhé. Nếu tự tin bạn có thể tự làm, ko thì có thể nhờ tour bạn à


----------



## Queeni Quách (24 Tháng chín 2018)

em thích đi pháp cực luôn ấy, không chỉ vì cảnh đẹp mà còn biết bao đồ ăn ngon luôn, ko biết mấy  chị thử qua mấy món này chưa 
https://www.tugo.com.vn/phap-va-nhung-mon-lam-nen-ten-tuoi-cua-dat-nuoc-nay/


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (24 Tháng chín 2018)

Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy đã viết:


> Chào mọi người, nhóm mình có ai từng passport trắng chưa từng đi nước nào và xin visa vào Pháp đậu không ạ? Cho em xin kinh nghiệm với nhé.
> Em đi hai vợ chồng, đều visa trắng. Em có thể chứng minh tài chính, công việc và có tài sản cố định


chị gái mình và cháu mình visa trắng, xin visa Bỉ được. nhưng đi với dien thăm thân và mình bảo lanh. bạn cứ thử đi, hồ sơ đầy đủ chắc sẽ ổn...


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (24 Tháng chín 2018)

Queeni Quách đã viết:


> em thích đi pháp cực luôn ấy, không chỉ vì cảnh đẹp mà còn biết bao đồ ăn ngon luôn, ko biết mấy  chị thử qua mấy món này chưa
> https://www.tugo.com.vn/phap-va-nhung-mon-lam-nen-ten-tuoi-cua-dat-nuoc-nay/


ngon quá luôn, về phải kêu ck dắt đi ăn mới được


----------



## Trần Thùy Hà (24 Tháng chín 2018)

Ngọc Quyên đã viết:


> Công việc ổn và tài chính mạnh có thể được bạn nhé. Nếu tự tin bạn có thể tự làm, ko thì có thể nhờ tour bạn à


Bạn ơi, nếu tiện bạn có thể chia sẻ giúp mình hồ sơ mà bạn từng làm gồm những gì không?
Bạn làm visa qua dịch vụ hay tự nộp hồ sơ vậy bạn?


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (24 Tháng chín 2018)

Trần Thùy Hà đã viết:


> Bạn ơi, nếu tiện bạn có thể chia sẻ giúp mình hồ sơ mà bạn từng làm gồm những gì không?
> Bạn làm visa qua dịch vụ hay tự nộp hồ sơ vậy bạn?


mình là visa thông qua tour của tugo ấy,1 tuần là có kq visa rồi nha


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (24 Tháng chín 2018)

Queeni Quách đã viết:


> em thích đi pháp cực luôn ấy, không chỉ vì cảnh đẹp mà còn biết bao đồ ăn ngon luôn, ko biết mấy  chị thử qua mấy món này chưa
> https://www.tugo.com.vn/phap-va-nhung-mon-lam-nen-ten-tuoi-cua-dat-nuoc-nay/


món nào cũng ngon, ngoại trừ món phô mai ra, em chịu ko ăn nổi luôn ấy, nó có mùi hắc lắm, ắn vô không quen


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (26 Tháng chín 2018)

Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy đã viết:


> Chào mọi người, nhóm mình có ai từng passport trắng chưa từng đi nước nào và xin visa vào Pháp đậu không ạ? Cho em xin kinh nghiệm với nhé.
> Em đi hai vợ chồng, đều visa trắng. Em có thể chứng minh tài chính, công việc và có tài sản cố định


 được bình thường nha chị, miễn là chị cứng minh 1 cách hợp lý là được


----------



## Võ Phương Thảo (26 Tháng chín 2018)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> chị gái mình và cháu mình visa trắng, xin visa Bỉ được. nhưng đi với dien thăm thân và mình bảo lanh. bạn cứ thử đi, hồ sơ đầy đủ chắc sẽ ổn...


Cũng tùy nhé bạn. Vì mình quen một chị mặc dù đã có visa Thổ nhưng đi nhiều ngày quá và tài chính ko đủ nên bị fail luôn cả nhà


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (26 Tháng chín 2018)

mùa này đi qua đó chơi được ko nhỉ, người thân bên pháp đang rủ em qua đó chơi


----------



## phuongmychi (26 Tháng chín 2018)

Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ đã viết:


> mùa này đi qua đó chơi được ko nhỉ, người thân bên pháp đang rủ em qua đó chơi


sao chị ko hỏi thẳng người thân nhỉ ?


----------



## Trần Thùy Hà (26 Tháng chín 2018)

Thụy Sĩ là một nơi không thể định nghĩa được, chỉ biết là có tiền sẽ nhất định đến đó


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (26 Tháng chín 2018)

Trần Thùy Hà đã viết:


> Thụy Sĩ là một nơi không thể định nghĩa được, chỉ biết là có tiền sẽ nhất định đến đó


có tour nào tổ chức qua thụy sĩ ko nhỉ ?


----------



## phuongmychi (26 Tháng chín 2018)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> có tour nào tổ chức qua thụy sĩ ko nhỉ ?


Em mới đi tour có ghé qua thụy sĩ đước 2 ngày, tiếc là chưa được trượt tuyết ở dãy núi Alpes


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (26 Tháng chín 2018)

phuongmychi đã viết:


> Em mới đi tour có ghé qua thụy sĩ đước 2 ngày, tiếc là chưa được trượt tuyết ở dãy núi Alpes


muốn trượt tuyết ở đó, phải bỏ thời gian ra học trước rồi mới được trượt chứ chị, thiết nghĩ mình đi du lịch ngắn ngày thì k ko được trải nghiệm trượt tuyết luôn quá


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (26 Tháng chín 2018)

Trần Thùy Hà đã viết:


> Thụy Sĩ là một nơi không thể định nghĩa được, chỉ biết là có tiền sẽ nhất định đến đó


Đúng vậy bạn, lần đầu đến TS đi vào rừng, lên núi, dạo bước trong các làng...minh nghĩ thiên đàng chắc giống giống vậy...


----------



## Tống Thu Thủy (26 Tháng chín 2018)

Up tấm ảnh em mới chụp tuần rồi góp vui vs mn.


----------



## Trần Thùy Hà (26 Tháng chín 2018)

Mình nghĩ Bò ở Thụy Sĩ cũng toàn triệu phú, tỉ phú


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (26 Tháng chín 2018)

chị đi tour của cty nào ạ, thiết nghĩ đi thụy sĩ  khá là đắt đỏ


----------



## Tống Thu Thủy (26 Tháng chín 2018)

Ngô Ngọc Ánh đã viết:


> chị đi tour của cty nào ạ, thiết nghĩ đi thụy sĩ  khá là đắt đỏ


em di tour cua cong ty tugo, 2 vo chong het 100 trieu


----------



## Kenanh246 (7 Tháng một 2020)

Ngọc Quyên đã viết:


> em cũng có người tình tên europe. Vậy chị em mình là tình địch à )


----------



## Kenanh246 (7 Tháng một 2020)

Cho 
cho oi minh dịch di chioi


----------



## NHK_VN (7 Tháng một 2020)

chúc bạn may mắn . Nếu cần dịch vụ *đổ mực máy in - sửa chữa máy in* lh mình nhé

Công Ty TNHH Dịch Vụ Và Thương Mại NHK Việt Nam
*Địa chỉ*: 46D Ngõ Quan Trạm, Phố Khâm Thiên, Quận Đống Đa, TP Hà Nội
*Mst*: 0108710929
*Hotline*: 0947.438.131 – 093.88.55.246


----------

